# Order of doing stuff when moving...



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

So i will be moving to Peterborough Ontario in June....job secured, and the company are even funding a decent amount towards the transfer. Question is....what order do i go about doing stuff??

For example - i will have to sell fridge, freezer, washing machine, vac, dryer, cars etc before i move BUT.....i kindof need them all up until the point i actually get on a plane to go to Canada! I guess i am not the only one who has this issue....so what i want to know is how has everyone else gone about the logistical part of the move...what to do and when...

Thanks
Matt

P.S> House goes on the market this week, hopefully it sells int he next 1-2 months!


----------



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

Any responses?


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Okay so this is where friends and family come in. One option is to decide what you can do without by asking friend if they have a spare vacuum you can borrow etc. you might also consider asking family members to sell items after you have left and forward the money.
Sell your car and use public transport fora couple of weeks


----------



## jojo600 (Mar 2, 2015)

Our problem too.


----------



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah....I have the issue that I cannot use public transport to my place of work as its 45 mins drive away, so I think I might have to hire a car for the last week or so.

I might be able to use a local laundry facility and borrow a vacuum cleaner from a neighbour.....or maybe I can try to sell appliances to whoever buys my house?!? Which is now on rightmove if anyone wants to buy it!!!


----------



## jojo600 (Mar 2, 2015)

We lucky as only renting. We moving out end of April and moving 2nd week in May. It's how close do you start advertising the stuff... Lol. I couldn't borrow a Hoover from neighbour I've got huskies the hair will probably finish the Hoover off!! Lol
Though am advertising the car and state to the buyer the day they can collect it. That's what I need to do. We got 3 cars and the money we are taking is tied up in them.. Nightmare really but it will all come together for us. Good luck.


----------



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok....well let me know what works and doesn't for you....I only have a couple of weeks longer, but defo the same issues!


----------



## jojo600 (Mar 2, 2015)

👍 what haulage company are you using? Shipment company ? Are the reasonably priced?


----------



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

So far I have had PSS do a survey, they seem to be mid priced as I have seen cheaper companies - but these tend to be shared container services then.
However my company are supporting my move and they have a preferred supplier which I haven't had a quote from yet.

PSS seem a good start I would say but you can google plenty of internation removal companies


----------



## Ausmkd (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm selling my car to a friend, a bit cheaper than the market value. That way I'm using the car til the last minute, and they're driving me to the airport...sweet!


----------



## jojo600 (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeh we only going shared coz we not taking much - just tool box and some clothes - will check PPS out. Cheers.

Yes am trying to get my brother to buy my car. But we still got 2 others too sell and we need one for Tip runs with junk.. Lol


----------



## Ausmkd (Dec 22, 2014)

iceno9 said:


> I might be able to use a local laundry facility and borrow a vacuum cleaner from a neighbour.....or maybe I can try to sell appliances to whoever buys my house?!? Which is now on rightmove if anyone wants to buy it!!!


I'm selling my white goods (appliances) with the house, much easier. It doesn't add much value to the house but it just makes it simpler for me.


----------



## jojo600 (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeh that's a good idea. I have a friend who's daughter is getting her own place so most electrical stuff will go to her


----------

